# Rumor: Animal Crossing Wii MMO?



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 28, 2007)

I played AC on the Gamecube and recently on the DS, loved it the first time round, thought it was pretty good the second (mainly due to the online play and the portability) but never thought I'd be interested in buying it again. The gameplay just doesn't hold up over time...

The latest rumours have changed that slightly!

Intrigueing...









> A report from Edge magazine suggests that Nintendo’s upcoming Wii installment in the popular franchise will be an MMO.
> 
> So far all we know about _Animal Crossing_ for the Wii is that it’s definitely in development. With regards to specific details Nintendo has been extremely quiet ever since the game was first announced.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## cybershot (Oct 28, 2007)

Nintendo in shocker to allow you to talk to strangers online?

Hmmm. I have my doubts.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 28, 2007)

LOL! Yeah me too but given the Wii uses the annoying friends codes system it'll only be those you have already added I reckon...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 28, 2007)

The DS version is sort of a really limited MMO - you can talk to people but you have to invite them or be invited, by code.

Even then, people have worked out ways of griefing, with characters. I was reading about how somebody had an elephant turn up at their town, wearing a swastika t-shirt and with their greeting set to "Seig Heil".


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 28, 2007)

Bloody hell!

Yeah DS AC kinda was but it was so limiting, hopefully the Wii's power down setting (which will apparantly allow for your friends to visit even when you're not  online) will make it feel much more MMO...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks like this is becoming closer to reality if the Official mag are talking about it:



> I personally can't wait. I'll admit that after a while the novelty of the DS version started to wane but in those first few weeks I was hooked. The Wii version has so much potential - it blows my mind just to guess what new features we can look forward to. I think there were some great little ideas in MySims, so I'm hoping that Nintendo paid due attention to EA's little gem. And of course the potential for swapping items through WiiConnect24 and visiting each other's villages is an element of the hardware that is thus far untapped. I believe AC Wii will be the game that really shows off the networking potential of our little box of wonders.
> 
> I want to see an option for detailed personalisation and creative input. I want to see DS link-up that allows for that extra design precision. I want to see a definitive swapping and trading process. I want to see a little bit of depth that lasts beyond the honeymoon period.
> 
> *But what about you? What do you want to see in Animal Crossing Wii?*


That's a good question at the end there...I know it's not going to happen (probably due to technical limitations than anything) but I'd really love the DS and Wii relationship to be closer with this game than making patterns. I'd like it to work like a pda/smartphone and computer does; you take your AC with you on your DS, play the game etc and when you get home you sync with your Wii and carrying playing there.

I'd also like the ability for more than three friends to come visit, a global market place that you could put your items on for sale or trade (and which people can buy from while you're offline) would be fantastic too. 

Also, prizes for events could be things like Wii points for free VC game downloads...

Ahh pipe dreams, don't you just love em!?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 16, 2008)

New details of AC for the Wii:



> This holiday season, Animal Crossing: City Folk lets players move into a fun community populated by quirky animals. Players can improve their community, chat with the locals or just spend the day fishing and collecting fossils.
> 
> There is also the opportunity to catch a bus into the new urban city area. Though you'll never see other players in the city, you can connect with them in new ways using WiiConnect24, *such as bidding on your friends' items at the auction house* or visiting the Happy Room Academy headquarters to see the top-rated player house.
> 
> Another new feature in Animal Crossing: City Folk is the ability to visit friends' towns and chat with one another using the new WiiSpeak microphone. The WiiSpeak microphone is sold separately and allows Internet voice chat among Wii Friends - not just from person to person but from room to room.


Sounds like a lot of good ideas, particularly like the auction thing, but this would be the third time I'd be buying essentially the same game, can I really be bothered to grind my way to paying of yet another fucking mortgage??!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 16, 2008)

Game footage and interview with it's creator here.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 16, 2008)

Glad to see there's a microphone solution coming to wii, looks a bit weird thou, designed to sit on top of the sensor (what about people ho have it stuck below the tv because their tv is on the wall, hmm hmm) so will pick all noises around you!!


----------



## cliche guevara (Jul 16, 2008)

I can't see this being massively different from the way the DS multiplayer works really.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 19, 2008)

Yeah I want to be excited but it doesn't seem enough of a change. I'm sure it'll sell millions though...


----------

